# Dreaded Sunroof Problems



## ingydrummer (Dec 16, 2017)

Hello , I am new so go easy please. I see all the posts on sunroof problems and relearn instructions but my problem is a little different. My sunroof worked fine up until a few days ago, and here's the problem. I had the 2" at a time start to happen so I cleared my garage and pulled the car in...(2000 Infinity i30T with 41,560 on the clock.) Now I was going to open the roof and start the relearn procedure but when I did the roof tilted up half way then quit. The only thing I got from here on in was a click each time I hit the switch. I went the fuse relay and other search to no avail. So I backed off the two screws and dropped motor down a little to disengage the gear and the motor worked fine. I pushed the roof down closed and tried again...same deal it opened tilted half way up and stopped again...Im stumped from here so I repeated the process and pushed the roof down closed again and disabled the motor...This is where I stand. Any body know what I can do next to try and get the glass to open first instead of going into tilt Bye the way, each switch when pushed puts the glass into tilt mode first. Thanks for any and all help from our member.


----------

